# dudas amplificador con tda 2040



## XLFLX (Jul 25, 2012)

Buenas, no se si ya habrán preguntado esto.
yo tengo un woofer y un tweeter de 8 ohms que me quedaron sobrando en mi casa y una fuente de continua de aprox 18V de uno o dos ampers, y planeaba hacerme un amplificador casero con tda 2040, algo simple y de poca potencia para tener en el dormitorio y poder escuchar música de la salida de auricular de un mp3 o similar.viendo el datasheet del 2040 vi que tiene en la pagina nueve un circuito titulado "two way HI FI system with active crossover" 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/2/TDA2040.shtml

con lo que podría usar ambos parlantes,y me imagino que como el pcb tiene dos entradas seria para los dos canales. pero yo quiero un amplificador mono y al woffer le llegan dos cables aunque sigue siendo un parlante
tengo 3 dudas:
1) ¿estaría en lo correcto si digo que el amplificador es de entrada stereo y salida mono?
2)no se bien porqué y para qué están esas resistencias variables ¿tal vez sea un control de graves y agudos?
3)y por ultimo mi problema final radica en que el pcb esta junto con el esquema de los componentes, ¿hay alguna forma de tener solo el pcb para hacer la impresión?
muchas gracias a quien pueda responderme estas tontas dudas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2012)

Bienvenido al Foro !



XLFLX dijo:


> y una fuente de continua de aprox 18V de uno o dos ampers, y planeaba hacerme un amplificador casero con tda 2040.


 
Necesitarías ±18 Vdc para ese integrado o 36 Vdc 

Saludos !


----------



## XLFLX (Jul 25, 2012)

gracias, pero eso ya lo tengo mi fuente de continua es con punto medio.
esa no es ninguna de mis dudas pero gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2012)

XLFLX dijo:


> tengo 3 dudas:
> 1) ¿estaría en lo correcto si digo que el amplificador es de entrada stereo y salida mono?
> 2)no se bien porqué y para qué están esas resistencias variables ¿tal vez sea un control de graves y agudos?
> 3)y por ultimo mi problema final radica en que el pcb esta junto con el esquema de los componentes, ¿hay alguna forma de tener solo el pcb para hacer la impresión?
> muchas gracias a quien pueda responderme estas tontas dudas.


 
1) - Ese amplificador de la página 9 es de entada mono y salida mono pero separada para Woofer y tweeter.

2) - P1 y P2 son los volúmenes de los graves y agudos.

3) - Copiar el diseño.

Saludos !


----------



## XLFLX (Jul 25, 2012)

muchas gracias 
no quiero ser pesado
me imaginé que iba a tener que copiar el circuito, a ver donde deje esa versión del proteus jaja
mi problema ahora es cómo conectar el mp3(o similar) que tiene una salida stereo al amplificador que es mono. supongo que tendré que inventar un sumador y listo.
pero me llama la atención que en el esquema del circuito las dos entradas aparecen juntas y en el dibujo del pcb hace una distinción entre woofer y tweeter. o sea ¿si fueran a entrar igual porqué las pone separadas en la plaqueta?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2012)

Si , vas a tener que sumar los canales , primero cargá cada salida del MP3 con una resistencia de 100 Ohms.

Estás mezclando entradas con salidas , en el diagrama la entrada está a la izquierda y falta tomar la masa de entrada. En el PCB la entrada está abajo y bien tomada la masa de entrada.

En el diagrama las salidas están a la derecha y en el PCB están arriba y hay que conectar el tweeter a masa.

Saludos !


----------



## XLFLX (Jul 27, 2012)

gracias por la ayuda,esto me esta empezando a desquiciar, el proteus no tiene el tda con lo que aunque busqué como loco no pude encontrar nada que me ayude a diseñar la plaqueta. y es una pena porque ese circuito es perfecto para lo que necesito y ya esta todo, solo necesito la plaqueta pero no la puedo hacer. estuve buscando y buscando pero no logro encontrar ningún pcb o forma de diseñar la plaqueta.


----------

